# Turner Motorsport Livestream: Rolex 24 at Daytona. Watch it here!



## jbaier (Mar 25, 2013)

The Turner Motorsport No. 97 BMW Z4 GTD returns to the race track on January 24th - 25th in defense of their 2014 GTD-class title in the TUDOR United SportsCar Championship.

Here's you chance to get as close as possible (without being there with us) to the action taking place with the Turner team on the track and in the pits at the upcoming 53rd Annual Rolex 24 at Daytona. Get an up-close and personal look at what it takes to compete in a grueling 24-hour endurance race, all from the comfort of your home.

Turner Motorsport will be live streaming from their pit box during the entire duration of the 24-hour race on January 24th and 25th.

Throughout the weekend, the Turner livestream page will have LIVE images of what is happening in real-time at Daytona International Speedway. We will be making broadcasts to this page often throughout the race. In addition to the broadcast, we will be featuring interviews with this year's Turner Rolex 24 drivers Michael Marsal, Markus Palttala, Andy Priaulx and Boris Said, along with various Team and Crew members. We will try to stay online as long as possible, and bring you a vantage points not seen anywhere else. Get comfortable and join the discussion!

Check out the photos below from the 2014 race, as well as previous Rolex 24's at Daytona International Speedway.

****Click on Top Photo to View Livestream****


----------

